
Fecal transplants in a capsule may be as effective as colonoscopy - cpncrunch
https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/fecal-transplants-in-a-capsule-may-be-as-effective-as-those-delivered-by-colonoscopy-study-1.3697446
======
cpncrunch
Unfortunately the trial wasn't blinded. The only previously blinded trial into
FMT for C.diff wasn't very successful:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15773022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15773022)

(even the placebo group had up to 90% remission, with no difference between
placebo and active treatment for one of the trial locations).

